# iPhone von t-mobile aber andere Netze benutzen?



## ich558 (9. Januar 2010)

Hi,
da ich ziemlich in der Pampa and der Grenze zu Österreich wohne verliere ich hin und wieder das T Mobile Netz bzw. rutsch in das österreichische.
Nun schlägt mir das 3Gs immer wieder vor ein neues Netz,wie O2, Vodadone... zu wählen was aber nicht geht. 
Kann man mit dem Jailbreak welcher den Sim Lock entsperrt alle Netzt benutzen?
Was wäre in Ländern in denen es kein T mobile Netz gibt?

mfg
ich


----------



## midnight (9. Januar 2010)

Naja also mit nem Jailbreak (wie das geht darf dir hier keiner verraten) kommst du in andere Netze, ja - aber auch nur mit einer anderen Karte. Wenn du in Österreich bist, musst du den entsprechenden Roaming-Partner wählen. Merke: Das Telefonieren und das surfen wird dann im Zweifelsfall anständig teuer...

so far


----------



## ich558 (9. Januar 2010)

Wie die Jailbreak geht weis ich aber wenn ich eine andere Karte brauche hat sich das schon mal erledigt. Was ist ein Romaingpartner?
Kann ich zb in Italien oder Amerika das iPhone nutzen? Soweit ich weis gibt es da keinen t mobile Sitz also auch kein Netz.


----------



## midnight (9. Januar 2010)

Ein Roamingpartner ist einer, bei dem (einfach gesagt) die Telekom das Netz mitnutzen kann. Ergo befindenst du dich dann meinetwegen im A1-Netz (AT), bleibst aber dennoch T-Mobile-DE-Kunde. Verbindungen werden dann eben entsprechend teuer.

Ich denke in Europa hat T-Mobile für jedes Land einen Roamingpartner, aber das kann man denke ich auch nachgucken.

so far


----------

